# Kernel panic. Gentoo non riesce a montare root

## godric94

Allora come da titolo gentoo (che ho appena finito di installare) non monta la partizione di root. Premetto che ho incluso i moduli per l'ext4 nel kernel, quindi non credo dipenda da essi. Ho oltre a gentoo anche arch e il bootloader grub è installato proprio nella partizione di quest'ultimo. Di conseguenza non ho preso la briga di reinstallare grub appositamente per gentoo, ma ho semplicemente modificato il file /boot/grub/menu.lst in questo modo:

```
# Config file for GRUB - The GNU GRand Unified Bootloader

# /boot/grub/menu.lst

# DEVICE NAME CONVERSIONS 

#

#  Linux           Grub

# -------------------------

#  /dev/fd0        (fd0)

#  /dev/sda        (hd0)

#  /dev/sdb2       (hd1,1)

#  /dev/sda3       (hd0,2)

#

#  FRAMEBUFFER RESOLUTION SETTINGS

#     +-------------------------------------------------+

#          | 640x480    800x600    1024x768   1280x1024

#      ----+--------------------------------------------

#      256 | 0x301=769  0x303=771  0x305=773   0x307=775

#      32K | 0x310=784  0x313=787  0x316=790   0x319=793

#      64K | 0x311=785  0x314=788  0x317=791   0x31A=794

#      16M | 0x312=786  0x315=789  0x318=792   0x31B=795

#     +-------------------------------------------------+

#  for more details and different resolutions see

#  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Framebuffer_Resolution 

# general configuration:

timeout   5

default   0

color light-blue/black light-cyan/blue

# boot sections follow

# each is implicitly numbered from 0 in the order of appearance below

#

# TIP: If you want a 1024x768 framebuffer, add "vga=773" to your kernel line.

#

#-*

# (0) Arch Linux 

title  Arch Linux 2.6.35

root   (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/5b2dd28d-0d96-48d3-949c-f9d179d2ff50 ro

initrd /boot/kernel26.img

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.35

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6

# (2) Windows

title Windows Se7en

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Come si può notare arch sta su sda5 e gentoo su sda6, i parametri sono apparentemente giusti a mio avviso, e ribadisco a mio avviso.   :Laughing: 

Questo inceve è il file fstab di gentoo

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda6      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda6      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

Mi sembra apparentemente giusto anche questo.

Vorrei sapere però da persone sicuramente più esperte di me, se ho sbagliato qualcosa oppure devo aggiungere qualche piccolo accorgimento per far avviare gentoo dal grub di arch, che appunto sta in una diversa partizione (e di conseguenza credo che monti solo la partizione in cui sta arch).Last edited by godric94 on Wed Sep 08, 2010 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

prova a trascrivere in modo esatto il tuo errore, e descrivi il momento esatto in cui accade (non riesco a capirlo bene, anche perchè posti /etc/fstab ).

quanto alla configurazione di grub dovrebbe essere corretta, a patto che tutti i file indicati vengano trovati effettivamente e che tu abbia compilato built-in tutti i driver della scheda madre.

infatti, al contrario di ciò che fai su Archlinux, non usi nessuna initrd.

----------

## ago

Welcome  :Smile: 

 *godric94 wrote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.35
> 
> root (hd0,5)
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6

 

 *godric94 wrote:*   

> /dev/sda6		/boot		ext4		noauto,noatime	1 2
> 
> /dev/sda6		/		ext4		noatime		0 1

 

NOn si è capito molto bene  :Razz: 

Cmq per come ho capito non hai creato partizioni per /boot, quindi commentalo in fstab

----------

## godric94

Comunque avevo sbagliato il titolo della discussione, gentoo non monta root. L'errore è questo (in parole povere): 

No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 iso9660 fuseblk udf 

Kernel panic

----------

## ago

sarebbe opportuno postare l'errore preciso...cmq controlla di avere compilato built-in(*):

Moduli del filesystem

Moduli del driver del tuo disco

Moduli Driver chipset motherboard

----------

## polslinux

Io ho messo nel mio menu.lst:

```
rootfstype=ext4

```

e così è funzionato...prova!

----------

## unix67

 *godric94 wrote:*   

> Comunque avevo sbagliato il titolo della discussione, gentoo non monta root. L'errore è questo (in parole povere): 
> 
> No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 iso9660 fuseblk udf 
> 
> Kernel panic

 

Li ha provati tutti tranne ext4 e pochi altri, non è che hai compilato ext4 come modulo

anzichè built-in al kernel?

nb come fatto notare da ago

----------

